# keeping flies away while cleaning fish



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

what is the trick for keeping them away while cleaning my fish?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ha, good luck. The only way to get rid of them afterwards i have found was bleach in the water for cleaning up. If you have kids send them outside with some zapper rackets. Good fun!


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Box fan


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

:hammer2:

A large Fan blowing cool/warm air.
Flies dont like to fly in windy conditions, 

kind of like we dont like to fish in high wind...

Running water to keep the blood washed away also helps a little...

:thumbsup:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Tightline said:


> Box fan


X2 

There's nothing else that you would want to use while cleaning fish that will work.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

will try that thanks for the advice.. i knew there was a trick..


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

A box fan works for cleaning fish and game. Bigger IS better in this case...:whistling:


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

Slice a lemon/lime/sour orange in half and use some plain salt to scrub your fish cleaning table/board with the juice. Just use the fruit as a scrubber. This is prior to cleaning your fish. Also, be sure to use the salt to grind in the zest oils from the outside peel. The oils are better than the juice in my opinion. Vinegar will work in a pinch. Keep the cleaned fish parts/fillets covered and iced down.

Hope this helps,

BT


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Strong box fan is the ticket. However, when a box fan is not available, try keeping the fish carcasses several feet away from you. The flies usally will swarm on the carcasses and leave you alone while you clean the other fish....most of the times.  Keep the whole fish and the filets (in a plastic bag) in the cooler.


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

I never have a problem with flies, but unless it's colder outside I clean my fish in the kitchen.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I was cleaning fish today and the flies were the least of my worries. These f'in mosquitoes were attacking me from every angle! I only had two snapper to clean but after one fillet i had to find some jeans and a long sleeve shirt. Moving the guts away does help keep the flies away from the meat.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

What?
You guys don't have a climate controlled indoor place to clean fish?
I do, its called the kitchen sink. Just don't do it when the Wife is home! 

I have a friend that built a 10X12 ft fish and game cleaning shed. It has a salvaged stainless restaurant style deep sink with sideboards with a disposal, small heat and cool window unit and a floor drain in the slab. Equipped with a wench to hoist deer for skinning also. 
It did not cost much money to build, most of the stuff was used. It sure makes it nice. 

I am like most of you. A gallon of Mosquito spray, a pedestal fan and someone keeping plenty of water on everything. I use a cheap plastic picnic table. It is not porous and cleans up easy with some bleach water afterwords.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't understand why you are cleaning your own fish, isn't that a woman's job?

Oh boy, that should get me in trouble


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Wench vs. winch?*

Hey Sho-Nuff... In think you meant a "winch".... although a "wench" would be more fun.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

No , I meant "Wench"! 
She's a big country gal and it takes a long time for her arms to give out! LOL!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

SHO-NUFF said:


> What?
> You guys don't have a climate controlled indoor place to clean fish?
> I do, its called the kitchen sink. Just don't do it when the Wife is home!
> 
> ...


Or your wife could clean your fish in her kitchen when you get home even after she woke up in the morning to cook you breakfast/make your lunch. But you got to find a special woman to do that.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard from an old timer that flys hate the smell of piss... Mmmm so. I was thinking just piss in your fish cooler and the flys will stay away


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

I clean mine so fast the flies never have time to come around. That and keeping them on ice and rinsing table every 10 mins or so.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Or your wife could clean your fish in her kitchen when you get home even after she woke up in the morning to cook you breakfast/make your lunch. But you got to find a special woman to do that.


Had one like that one time. Not a wife, but Gal friend. 
Cleaned the fish, cleaned the boat and put gas in it! Was a Hell of a Fisher-woman and good looking as well. She could tie her own leaders, throw a bait net, and run the boat. Did not mind pulling the anchor either. 

Don't really know what happened to her...Might of got tired of me doing nothing. I need to go find her again, the boat needs some gas!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

you fellers must be old or you found some rural chicks.. women these days don't do a damn thing. guess who does the cooking? ME!! simply because she sucks at it, let her cook the fish the other day and told her afterwards from now on I will cook the fish.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

stevesmi said:


> you fellers must be old or you found some rural chicks.. women these days don't do a damn thing. guess who does the cooking? ME!! simply because she sucks at it, let her cook the fish the other day and told her afterwards from now on I will cook the fish.


same here!!!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Not unless you consider 25 old or sacramento, ca rural.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Tried the Kitchen fopr cleaning fish one time..
That wife is no longer with me......

I have a keeper this time.
Wife I mean, 

So I clean my fish outside, better yet at the Dock where I launch if its not to crowded.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

dustyflair said:


> I clean mine so fast the flies never have time to come around. That and keeping them on ice and rinsing table every 10 mins or so.


Flies are not usually a problem at home or on your pier but try cleaning you catch at a public place like a marina fish cleaning station. The flies are there buzzing in and around the trash cans full of carcasses...just waiting for fresh meat.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

stevesmi said:


> ...guess who does the cooking? ME!! simply because she sucks at it, let her cook the fish the other day and told her afterwards from now on I will cook the fish.


LOL. I don't know your wife...but I'll be willing to bet that she's very smart. :whistling:


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> LOL. I don't know your wife...but I'll be willing to bet that she's very smart. :whistling:


I'm not married.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I never have had flies around while cleaning. However those bee/wasp/yellowjacket hybrid things always show up.


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

I clean my fish in the back yard and use the trick of throwing the carcasses on the ground several feet away. This attracks about 90% of the flies and keeps the rest manageable.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

kanaka said:


> I never have had flies around while cleaning. However those bee/wasp/yellowjacket hybrid things always show up.


Same here. Googled it a while back and found out they are attracted to the "protein" in the fish.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

stevesmi said:


> you fellers must be old or you found some rural chicks.. women these days don't do a damn thing. guess who does the cooking? ME!! simply because she sucks at it, let her cook the fish the other day and told her afterwards from now on I will cook the fish.


I think your old lady outsmarted you man haha :whistling:


----------

